
Show HN: Terraform Provider for Azure DevOps - nmiodice
https://github.com/microsoft/terraform-provider-azuredevops
======
nmiodice
Hi All,

I've been working on Terraform provider for Azure DevOps. This tool allows you
to model Azure DevOps projects, security groups, Builds and more as
Infrastructure as Code (IAC).

I wanted to get the word out and solicit any early feedback. Thanks!

